# Mk V in blue color?



## piot1940 (May 6, 2015)

Was the Mk V bicycle ever delivered in blue or grey blue color for either RAF or Royal Navy?


----------



## piot1940 (May 6, 2015)

The reason for my questio is tha I have a Mk V frame with remains of blue paint under several other layers of paint.

Regards, Jean


----------



## rollfaster (May 6, 2015)

*Blue paint*

My radiant blue 59 mark Iv. I miss it. Rob.


----------

